# Pensacola Beach



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Got to the beach around 6:30 am. I found a good wash and put 2 rods out.Caught 7 catfish right away and then the first red. Then the second red on the other rod while I was putting a sandflea back on the first rod. The redfish were hitting so well I could only fish one rod and I rarely even got to put the rod in the sandspike before I would get another. All in all I caught around 70 of them. (I stopped counting at 54). All fish were caught on sandfleas and were between 17 and 30 inches. I kept a couple and the rest were released.

Tally for the day

Catfish 7

Ladyfish 1

Black drum 2

Redfish ??? alot

And 1 seagull realeased unharmed.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

nice report! sounds like you hada great time.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job, I know you had a ball.....:clap:clap Next time how about some :takephoto








oke


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds Like You had a blast , :clap Wish I could have been there:crying


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Man 70 reds, that is incredible. I'll have to get out there soon.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Can you guide a walk along trip. I would love to catch that many reds in one day. I have caught 20 to 30 bullreds in a day before but never that many slot reds. I had the opporunity the other day when breezefab put the post about palafox pier, I went down there with a couple dozen shrimp (seeing howi know someone that keeps their boat there and i do work there) walked the dock for a few mins and bam there they were. I threw right in front of them and hooked up. Nice size red @ 26" got it to the dock and didnt take it outta the water, unhooked it in the water had a beautiful blue tail and let it go, put my second shrimp on and the dock kids came down there and said some smart ass remark and i peacefully told them that i had a good friend of mine that has a boat here and i also do detail work down here all the time and im not fishing near any boats, no lead, just a hook. Give me a break. They said we dont let boat owners fish here. That was the biggest school of slot reds i have seen in my life. I was pissed, i simply told both of the kids dont let me come back at 5 and see you two down here fishing and left. Went back at 5:30 and the fish where gone. Caught one 12 in red and black and left. IT really sucks i had to leave probally wont get an opporunity like that again. 

By the way great catch, where about where you on the beach? Towards portfino or ft. pickens? You caught all the reds on sandflees?


----------

